

How to Communicate Traction to Investors - DanielRibeiro
http://www.quora.com/Brendan-Baker/Startups-How-to-Communicate-Traction-to-Investors

======
kordless
I was half expecting a post on how to continue communicating traction to
investors that invested in you. Settling on some good metrics and then
iteratively reporting on them is a bit of an art. It takes preparation to
agree to the metrics that are useful, automation to collect the metrics, and
historical analysis to bring meaning to the performance.

------
vipivip
Be prepared, bring in the numbers.

